# Haltbarkeit Eloxierung vs RAW



## dreamdeep (8. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir immer noch unschlüssig ob ich meinen neuen Rahmen in RAW oder eloxiert nehme. 

RAW hat einfach den Vorteil, dass man Kratzer, Cablerub etc. einfach wieder rauspolieren kann. Weiterhin kann man den Rahmen immer sehr einfach modifizieren bzw. reparieren lassen. Bei Elox hat man da die Arschkarte gezogen und muss bei einer Überarbeitung auf eine Pulverung ausweichen. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist das schon sehr pflegeintensiv. Wenn man nicht alle 2-3 Wochen nacharbeitet, sieht der Rahmen immer etwas ungepflegt aus. 

Das zweite Problem, ich schwitze relativ viel. Das hängt vor allem auch damit zusammen, dass ich einen Dirthelm auf Touren fahre, der eine schlechtere Belüftung als normale AM Helme hat. Das heißt dass doch der ein oder andere Tropfen Schweiß auf den Rahmen trifft. Auf den zugänglichen Stellen ist das kein Thema, da es sich einfach entfernen lässt. Aber oberhalb des Umlenkhebels und an den Wannen für die Kabelführung, kommt man halt zum reinigen nur sehr schlecht hin, sodass sich dort schnell eine weisse Oxidschicht bildet.

Wie ist eure Erfahrung in dieser Hinsicht mit eloxierten Rahmen. Wie widerstandsfähig ist der Rahmen gegen Kratzer, Cablerub usw. Wie verhält es sich wenn Schweiß auf den Rahmen trifft? Wie einfach ist die Reinigung? Wie die Dauerhaltbarkeit?

...


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2010)

piens dich net ins Koma und nehm raw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (8. Februar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> piens dich net ins Koma und nehm raw




Ist halt immer ne schwierige Frage und ich hatte mich schon entschlossen. Da ich nun aber erfahren habe, dass Orange Elox beim AM doch möglich ist, stellt sich die Frage aufs neue 

Nachdem ich jetzt dein schwarz/blaues AM gesehen habe, ziehe ich ausserdem noch schwarz/Orange Extra Love im betracht.

Immer diese Entscheidungen. Manchmal wäre es fast das Beste, es gebe nur eine Farbe wie bei den Bikes von der Stange, das würde vieles leichter machen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Februar 2010)

ich war echt froh das ich meins gebraucht gekauft habe, da gibts eins, und fertig


----------



## nighter (8. Februar 2010)

Ich dachte bei raw ist immer noch Klarlack drüber


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2010)

ne, raw is raw, in seiner ganzen Konsequenz.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Februar 2010)

Um mal auf das wesentliche meiner Frage zurückzukommen, nämlich die Haltbarkeit bzw. der Pflegeaufwand:
Guru, Du hattest/hast doch beides, wie ist Deine Erfahrung damit?



...


----------



## Simbl (8. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Um mal auf das wesentliche meiner Frage zurückzukommen, nämlich die Haltbarkeit bzw. der Pflegeaufwand:
> Guru, Du hattest/hast doch beides, wie ist Deine Erfahrung damit?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenns ums putzen geht darfste den nicht fragen


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2010)

Also, raw finde ich süperklasse 
Da ich aber eine Starkschwitzendefaulesau bin (im Bezug der Pflege meiner Räder), tendiere ich dann doch eher zu schwarz elox. 

Das AM das ich heute gepostet habe ist nicht meins. Hab aber vor mir wieder eines Aufzubauen, schwarz elox, links grün EL, rechts purple EL, oder anders rum.


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wenns ums putzen geht darfste den nicht fragen



richtig


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Februar 2010)

Also hat Elox beim "Schweiß Thema" die Nase vorn... Danke



guru39 schrieb:


> Da ich aber eine Starkschwitzendefaulesau bin _(im Bezug der Pflege meiner Räder)_


Gut dass Du das dazugeschrieben hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (8. Februar 2010)

hallo,
bei meinem alten schwarzen groben 2006/2007 elox ist schweiß kein problem, wird nicht angegriffen und ist mit nem feuchten lappen wieder runter.
die grobe oberfläche setzt sich jedoch gerne mit staub und dreck zu. wird mit öl oder brunox aber wie neu.
dafür ist es sehr sehr kratz- und stoßunempfindlich.
neuere elox-rahmen sind nicht mehr ganz so rau und dürften ein wenig sauberer bleiben....
mfg


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2010)

stimmt Stuk, quasi Lotusblüteneffekt


----------



## richtig (8. Februar 2010)

RAW ist nur was für ganz harte Kerle:






Hat Nicolai nicht ohnehin 10 Jahre Garantie auf "Schweiß-Schäden"???

grussascha


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Februar 2010)

also bei mir hält das raw ganz gut,wobei mein Rahmen aber auch poliert ist!nach dem Polieren hab ich noch ne Schicht Autowachs einpoliert!das hab ich das letzte mal Sebtember gemacht,als ich den Rahmen bekommen hab!Seitdem wird das Rad nur alle zwei wochen mal mit Wasser und nem weichen Handtuch geputzt und wieder trockengerieben!schaut immer noch aus wie gestern erst poliert!
mein ehemaliges Helius fr von 05 in schwarz elox hab ich auch mit nem weichen Handtuch und a bissl Seife am besten sauberbekommen!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2010)

+ elox.


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Februar 2010)

Elox.
Schaut einfach besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (9. Februar 2010)

Danke für euren Input 

@KHUJAND: danke für den Tipp. Ich kenne den Helm, ist auf jeden Fall schon mal deutlich besser als die normalen CC Joghurtbecher. Allerdings ist so eine stabile Dirthalbschale noch mal ein anderes Kaliber, besonders wenn man auf felsigen Trails unterwegs ist. Mich stört der Helm grundsätzlich auch absolut nicht und nur aus Rücksicht auf den Rahmen, möchte ich nicht an meiner Sicherheit sparen.


----------



## luk! (10. Februar 2010)

Hier ist noch jemand für Elox. 

Falls irgendwann doch etwas geschweißt werden muss oder dir Elox irgendwann zum Hals raushängt, kannst du ja immer noch auf Raw wechseln, andersrum sieht eher schlecht aus


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2010)

@dreamdeep 
ich hab echt viele helme hier rumliegen,-u.auch schon sehr viele helme gehabt,- 
aber der ist von der optik+passform  nicht zu toppen.

ich leibe diesen helm,-


----------



## Trail-Tom (10. Februar 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Hier ist noch jemand für Elox.
> 
> Falls irgendwann doch etwas geschweißt werden muss oder dir Elox irgendwann zum Hals raushängt, kannst du ja immer noch auf Raw wechseln, andersrum sieht eher schlecht aus


 
Das wird nicht funktionieren. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand wird beim Elox-prozeß materialabtragend gebeitzt und deshalb hannst du nicht die Elox-Schicht wieder abtragen - das Rohr wird zu dünn...
Pulverlackierung kannst abbeitzen und auf Raw wechseln,
Elox. kannst Du nur "über(pulver)lackieren".


----------



## softbiker (10. Februar 2010)

Trail-Tom schrieb:


> Das wird nicht funktionieren. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand wird beim Elox-prozeß materialabtragend gebeitzt und deshalb hannst du nicht die Elox-Schicht wieder abtragen - das Rohr wird zu dünn...
> Pulverlackierung kannst abbeitzen und auf Raw wechseln,
> Elox. kannst Du nur "über(pulver)lackieren".



ich glaube auch mann kann nach dem pulvern garnimma eloxieren.


----------



## softbiker (10. Februar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @dreamdeep
> ich hab echt viele helme hier rumliegen,-u.auch schon sehr viele helme gehabt,-
> aber der ist von der optik+passform  nicht zu toppen.
> 
> ich leibe diesen helm,-



Was dass für giro?


----------



## Bayer (10. Februar 2010)

giro xen


----------



## sluette (10. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> ich glaube auch mann kann nach dem pulvern garnimma eloxieren.



das thema wurde doch schon x-mal diskutiert...
der grund warum nicolai offiziell sagt eloxieren geht nachträglich nicht mehr ist der, dass die die bohrungen erst nach dem eloxieren auf endmaß bringen. soll heißen wenn ein ex-gepulverter rahmen nachträglich eloxiert wird sind die bohrungen anschließend zu groß.
wenn du allerdings die bohrungen abdichtest (mit so einem wachs versiegelst) werden deren flächen nicht eloxiert, haben keinen materialabtrag und sind demnach anschließend auch noch passend.
ich das an meinem uralt trombone auch gemacht, bomber orange runter, und schwarz elox drauf. hat tiptop geklappt und sah klasse aus...


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Februar 2010)

Meine Info ist auch, dass nachträglich eloxieren bei Nicolai nicht möglich ist. Auch wenn es grundsätzlich möglich wäre dieses von einem anderen Anbieter machen zu lassen, wegen des Garantieverlustes für aktuelle Rahmen imho keine Option. 
Eine Änderung von Elox auf RAW ist auch nicht möglich. Bleibt also für den Notfall nur Pulverbeschichtung.


RAW
+ leichte Kratzer, cablerub etc. lassen sich rauspolieren
+ im Schadensfall bzw. bei Änderungen bleibt das Finish gleich
- Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen Korrosion und Kratzer etc. 
- hoher Pflegeaufwand

ELOXIERT
+ Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen Korrosion und Kratzer etc. 
+ geringer Pflegeaufwand
- im Schadensfall bzw. bei Änderungen nur Pulverbeschichtung möglich
- Kratzer, cablerub lassen sich nicht entfernen

Grundsätzlich bin auch auch für ein eloxiertes Finish. Läuft jetzt aber für mich wohl doch auf die Farbfrage raus, Silber (raw) oder Orange   *grübel*

@ KHUJAND: yep, der Giro ist wirklich Klasse - volle Zustimmung, ich möchte aber trotzdem bei meiner Dirthalbschale bleiben


----------



## richtig (10. Februar 2010)

RAW, thema korrosion: ich weiß nicht recht, wo und wie da was korrodieren soll? einige hersteller (giant, trek, canyon) verkaufen rahmen in raw, ohne ein finish. das scheint zu funktionieren.

ELOX, thema reinigung: schwarzes eloxal sieht nach kurzer zeit stumpf und grau aus. natürlich kann man das einfach mal brunoxen oder wd40en aber spätestens in den ecken macht das keinen spaß mehr und bedeutet nicht gerade "geringen pflegeaufwand". jedes mal wenn ich meinen hinterbau "pflegen" will bereue ich das nach ner viertel stunde schon wieder weil ich einfach nicht hinter die zugführungen komme 

ich habe die entscheidung raw oder elox bei meiner aktuellen rahmenanschaffung auch erstmal vertagt und mir einen rohen rahmen gekauft. das ist der vorteil von raw 

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (10. Februar 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> RAW, thema korrosion: ich weiß nicht recht, wo und wie da was korrodieren soll? einige hersteller (giant, trek, canyon) verkaufen rahmen in raw, ohne ein finish. das scheint zu funktionieren.



Ich hatte ja jetzt schon 7 Monate ein RAW Helius AM, im Eingangsposting habe ich meine Erfahrung dazu näher erläutert. An zugänglichen Stellen ist Korrosion kein Thema, da man mit dem scotch bright Schwamm alles rauspoliert bekommt, aber unterhalb der Dämpferbefestigung, den Wannen für die Kabelführung etc. kommt man damit nur schwer hin, sodass dort immer etwas Korrosion in form von weissem Belag entsteht. 
An Stellen der mit Schweiß in Berührung kommt, entsteht dieser Belag sehr schnell, wenn man den Schweiß nicht sofort abwischt.  

Wie schon geschrieben, bekommt man das alles mit dem Polierschwamm sehr gut in den Griff. Aber das Bike sieht nur schön aus, wenn man das regelmässig (alle 2-3 Wochen) macht. Und das ist halt eben doch ein ziemlich großer Pflegeaufwand, besonders wenn man die schwer zugängliche Stellen polieren möchte.


...


...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2010)

silber elox,- hat Vinc mir abgeraten... u. mit Bronze elox,- gibts garkeine probleme.


----------



## stuk (10. Februar 2010)

und bei Bronze-elox hat man auch nicht Problem das Staub und trockene Erde sehr störend wirkt, ist ja praktisch der gleiche Farbton


----------



## Testmaen (10. Februar 2010)

Kommt denn wirklich nur Raw oder Eloxierung in Frage ? Bin ja selbst auch ein großer Fan des Eloxals, aber gerade bei Nicolai hat man ja ein geradezu unendliche Auswahl an tollen, qualitativ hochwertigen Pulverbeschichtungen. Oder vielleicht eine Kombi Lackierung/Eloxal bzw. Lackierung/Raw ?


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Februar 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Kommt denn wirklich nur Raw oder Eloxierung in Frage ?



Ja, ich hab mich so an den anblick der Schweißnähte gewöhnt, dass ich diese auf keinen Fall unter Pulver verstecken möchte


----------



## Testmaen (10. Februar 2010)

Das ist im Falle der Nicolai-Schweißnähte natürlich auch ein absolut nachvollziehbares Totschlagargument.


----------



## Omegar (10. Februar 2010)

Ein Eloxierter Rahmen ist natürlich eine Variante, aber den Aufpreis wäre es mir nicht wert! (schwarz würde ich aus Prinzip nicht nehmen)
Wenn du deinen Rahmen bevor du ihn aufbaust nochmal auspolierst, wenn es nötig ist, und dan ordentlich mit Autopolitur zwei bis dreimal rübergehst wird dein Rahmen nicht so schnell korrodieren. Auf diese Art bin ich mit einer matten/raauen Pulverbeschichtung klargekommen. Die sah immer Fetig und schmierig aus aber nach der Autopolitur hat sich nurnoch ganz wenig dreck angesetzt.
Ein material korodiert schneller, um so rauer die Oberfläche ist. Bei meiner selbstgebauten Kettenführung habe ich mit Stahlwolle poliert. geht super und du erzeugst eine recht "glatte" Oberfläche...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Februar 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Kommt denn wirklich nur Raw oder Eloxierung in Frage ?



bei mir schon... 
 mache nun schon seit ca. 10 jahren,-bunte pulverbeschichtungen,- 
dachte nun es ist zeit für etwas anderes.


----------



## softbiker (11. Februar 2010)

Und ich sag noch: orange-elox dazu rot-extralove oder schwarz-elox und purple-extra-love oder orange-elox mit grün-extralove oder blau-elox mit orange-extralove.

Mann Arthur im pulvern magste ja ne ikone sein aber im Elox-Bereich bist schon ein bissl einfallslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Und ich sag noch: orange-elox dazu rot-extralove oder schwarz-elox und purple-extra-love oder orange-elox mit grün-extralove oder blau-elox mit orange-extralove.
> 
> Mann Arthur im pulvern magste ja ne ikone sein aber im Elox-Bereich bist schon ein bissl einfallslos.




hab doch geschrieben,- ich möchte für mich pers. nix buntes  mehr.

all meine -N-´s waren zuvor alle bunt.


----------



## softbiker (11. Februar 2010)

Ach wat. Die Welt ist grau genug. Aber nu gut.

Aber wo der Farbkünstler schon mal an der Strippe hängt. Mit was mal ich den einen PVC-bash am besten an?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Mit was mal ich den einen PVC-bash am besten an?



das wird nicht gehen,- mit farbe ... 
anstrahlen,- u. dem bash ne frost optik verpassen,-das würde super kommen.


----------



## fuzzball (11. Februar 2010)

warum nicht einen RAW Rahmen nehmen, diesen ordentlich polieren und danach mit einer hauchdünnen Schicht Klarlack "versiegeln" lassen; hab einige C´Dales in dieser Art und selbst der 18 Jahre alte Rahmen sieht heute noch  aus.
Einziger Nachteil, bei viel Sonnenschein muss man fast eine Sonnenbrille tragen 






(sorry hab keine taugliches Bild mit einem N)
dann schwarze Umlenkhebel,Felgen, Speichen Steuersatz, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und polierte Kurbel, Naben, Lenker Schaltwerk


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> n und danach mit einer hauchdünnen Schicht Klarlack "versiegeln"



um gottes willen NEIN blos nicht.  ! ! !


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Februar 2010)

Ich mag die polierte Optik nicht, wenn dann muss es Alu matt sein. Klarpulvern bietet Nicolai nicht an, somit fällt das raus. Nachträglich lackieren ist wegen der Garantie nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn du dir den Rahmen im nachhinein klar pulvern lässt, hat das mit der Garantie doch nichts zu tun. Du hast dan nur keine Garantie auf deine Oberflächenbeschichtung... Der Rahmen hat nach wie vor die volle Garantie. Ich hatte extra bei N nachgefragt bevor ich meinen habe pulvern lassen.
Das Problem soll laut nicolai sein, dass der rahmen dann doch irgendwann richtig ******* aussieht, da eine Klarlackierung nicht Korrosionsbeständig ist. Bei meinem BMX sehe ich das sehr deutlich (CrMo + Klarlack)...
Schlussfolgerung: Wenn RAW dan richtig RAW!


----------



## Testmaen (11. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich mag die polierte Optik nicht, wenn dann muss es Alu matt sein. Klarpulvern bietet Nicolai nicht an, somit fällt das raus. Nachträglich lackieren ist wegen der Garantie nicht möglich.



Im Custom-Bike-Blog sind 2 Bilder von einem "arrow-silver-matt" lackiertem Helius CC drin, dass silber eloxiert ziemlich nah kommen soll.



			
				Nicolai Custom Bikes schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das silber eloxal nicht mehr im NICOLAI Programm zu finden ist?
> Wie wäre es mit dieser "Alternative"? arrow silver matt am Hinterbau dieses sehr schicken Helius RC zu sehen.













Wär das was ?


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Februar 2010)

Danke an alle für euren Input, ich habe mich heute nachmittag entschlossen und das ganze fest gemacht. 

*Es wird nun ein Eloxal Finish mit extraLove. Ich freue mich wahnsinnig, das Bike wird der Hammer werden* 



@Testmaen: vielen Dank für den Tipp. Das "arrow-silver-matt" hatte ich neulich auch schon entdeckt. Allerdings ist das nur eine normale Pulverbeschichtung mit matten finish, wäre also auch nicht das richtige für mich gewesen. 

@Omegar: Danke für den Hinweis, dass die Garantie erhalten bleibt,  wusste ich nicht. Allerdings kenne ich das von Dir beschriebene Korrosionsproblem auch, habe so einen Rahmen im Keller, die Unterwanderung des Lacks sieht irgendwann sehr unschön aus.


----------



## softbiker (11. Februar 2010)

ja dann spuck aus wat haste rausjesucht!


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Februar 2010)

Orange eloxiert mit RAW Umlenkhebel und Dämpferplatten, restliche extraLove parts in orangen. Dazu gibt es dann den DHX5 mit Titanfeder und die galvanized Totem, Grundfarbe also Orange und Alu 

Wegen der Decals bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher. Möchte aber eigentlich keinen weiteren Farbton reinbringen. Wird also vermutlich auf Glossy Orange rauslaufen.


----------



## stuk (12. Februar 2010)

hey dreamdeep,
hört sich ja mal schick an, hätte da aber noch einen Idee für Dich:
Nehme doch dann den Hinterbau in RAW. Rest so wie Du geschrieben hast.
Am Hinterbau wird ja auch kein Schweiß tropfen.
Denke das würde zu der Gabel (und dann mit vielleicht chrome-decals) sehr edel und sportlich aussehen.
mfg
viel spaß beim warten und zusammenstellen


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Februar 2010)

Danke Stuk 

Aber ich finde beim Helius AM muss Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen in einer Farbe sein. Das Oberrohr und die Sitzstreben bilden so eine schöne Linie, durch unterschiedliche Farben wird das gestört.

Wie gesagt, was die Farbe angeht, habe ich mich auch schon entschlossen, das bleibt so


----------



## Noxrider4 (13. Februar 2010)

hey,
hab  mal ne frage mein dirt rahmen is zur zeit raw es ist ein stahlrahmen hab ihn auch mit klarlack selber lackiert doch nun bekomme ich am unterrohr langsam flugrost   und nun wollte ich fragen ob klarlack eig gegen rost schützt weil ich wollte den rahmen  demnächst vom flugrost befrein und dann zum auto lackierer geben und dort mit klarlack lackieren lassen meit ihr der rostet dann nich mehr ?

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2010)

...frag doch mal bei den berlinern nach... aber i.d.r. sollte der rahmen durch den klarlack geschützt sein. aber nichts hält ewig.


----------



## Simbl (13. Februar 2010)

. und , ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (14. Februar 2010)

also mein BMX ist wie gesagt roh mit klarlack drüber... der lack verfärbt sich leicht bräunlich. Ich finds total sexy, du könntest auch probieren in klar pulvern zu lassen, aber ob das besser ist?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Februar 2010)

Noxrider4 schrieb:


> hey,
> hab  mal ne frage mein dirt rahmen is zur zeit raw es ist ein stahlrahmen hab ihn auch mit klarlack selber lackiert doch nun bekomme ich am unterrohr langsam flugrost   und nun wollte ich fragen ob klarlack eig gegen rost schützt weil ich wollte den rahmen  demnächst vom flugrost befrein und dann zum auto lackierer geben und dort mit klarlack lackieren lassen meit ihr der rostet dann nich mehr ?
> 
> danke schonmal im vorraus




nur wenn der rahmen klar gepulvert wird,- kommt kein flugrost mehr.


----------



## Paiza (2. April 2010)

Habe jetzt gehört das man seine Raw Oberfläche definitiv mit Klarlack lackieren lassen soll! Der Lack soll Steinschläge und solche schäden absobieren!! Klingt sehr logisch.
Die Rohre sind sehr dünn und jeder kleine oder dicke Stein könnte beule geben!! 

Also wenn ich meine Unterrohr anschauen, da sind schon richtig viele heftige Steischälge!!!

Was meint ihr dzu????


----------



## kroiterfee (3. April 2010)

voelliger bloedsinn. lack ist kacke. wenn dann pulvern. keine halben sachen machen. mein elox sieht schoen verramscht aus. ich pflege aber auch nur die kette und die gabel sowie den daempfer. rest ist mir egal weil das haelt auch ohne pflege.


----------

